# Fracking und der DAFV?



## Deep Down (6. Juni 2014)

Schlagt die Zeitungen auf: Die Bundesregierung bereitet gerade eine Regelung zum Fracking vor. Darüber soll bereits im Sommer eine gesetzliche Regelung auf den Weg gebracht werden.  In Zeiten einer großen Koalition und schwacher Opposition drohen erhebliche Gefahren.
Wenn ich mir die Landkarte zu den Schiefergasvorkommen anschaue, ist davon von der Mitte bis zur Küste das halbe Deutschland betroffen. 
Vom Fracking geht für unsere Oberflächengewässer aber eine immense Gefahr aus, mithin für die Grundlagen jeder Ausübung der Angelei.

Es formiert sich eine breite Protestfront anderer Interessenvertreter!

Da dies nicht Ländersache ist, vermisse ich bisher jegliche Aktivitäten und Stellungnahmen unseres Bundesverbandes DAFV hierzu!

Wann wird endlich im Sinne der Angler gehandelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*

Sind da Kormorane oder Wasserkraftwerke involviert?

Ne?

Also, dann droht doch in Augen des DAFV keine Gefahr - warum handeln?

Ist wie beim Verhalten des DAFV gegenüber den spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern:
Aussitzen............


*PS:
Und bitte aufpassen, bei so einem Thema nicht in die allgemeine Politik abzugleiten.

Danke.*


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*

Wichtiges Thema. Dank an Deep Down!!!

Es sollten der Öffentlichkeit mal die wichtigsten Aspekte und Gefahren des Frackings dargestellt werden.

 Meines Wissens ist das dafür notwendigerweise zu ändernde Wasserhaushaltsgesetz ein Zustimmungsgesetz, bei dem also die Mehrheit der Bundesländer zustimmen müsste. Die Einführung des Frackings in Deutschland wird also kein Durchmarsch oder gar Alleingang des Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums. Aber natürlich bedarf es einer intensiven öffentlichen Diskussion darüber.


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PS:
> Und bitte aufpassen, bei so einem Thema nicht in die allgemeine Politik abzugleiten.
> 
> Danke.*


Thomas, der Starthread ist doch schon politisch.
Links sind doch sicherlich erlaubt...
Übrigens der Wegbereiter fürs Niedersachsenfracking, der grundsätzlich nur Schaden angerichtet hat >>>
http://www.waz-online.de/Nachrichte...Mobil-plant-Millionen-Investition-in-Hannover


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*

Es geht drum was der DAFV unternimmt oder nicht.

Nicht ob und wer, wann und warum das Fracking vorwärts treibt oder getrieben hat oder ob Fracking gefährlich ist oder nicht.

Dazu gibts geeignetere Foren als ein Forum für Angler, wo man sich politisch oder naturwissenschaftlich damit auseinandersetzen kann.

Ich mach das hier auch dicht, wenns in allgemeine Politik abgleitet - es liegt an euch..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht drum was der DAFV unternimmt oder nicht.
> 
> Nicht ob und wer, wann und warum das Fracking vorwärts treibt oder getrieben hat oder ob Fracking gefährlich ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...



 Richtig. Ist das aber, schon allein von der Dimension und der allgemeinen Betroffenheit her nicht auch und gerade ein Thema für den Deutschen Fischereiverband?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht drum was der DAFV unternimmt oder nicht.
> 
> Nicht ob und wer, wann und warum das Fracking vorwärts treibt oder getrieben hat oder ob Fracking gefährlich ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...


 
An der Spitze des DAFV steht die Präsidentin.

Wie die Präseidentin zu Fracking steht, hatte ich verlinkt, wurde aber leider gelöscht. 

Wenn die Präsidentin des DAFV Fracking unter Auflagen ok findet, kann man aus meiner Sicht ableiten, wie der DAFV agieren wird. 

Das Thema Fracking ohne Bezug zur Industrie-Politik zu diskutieren, ist halt sehr schwer, denn die Industrie ist der Treiber dahinter und auch im DAFV sitzen Leute, die neben Angelinteressen noch andere Interessen vertreten.

Diese Interessenkonflikte transparent zu machen, ist aus meiner Sicht wichtig. Aber das hatten wir ja hier schon mehrfach diskutiert.


----------



## Hann. Münden (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Thema Fracking ohne Bezug zur Industrie-Politik zu diskutieren, ist halt sehr schwer, denn die Industrie ist der Treiber dahinter und auch im DAFV sitzen Leute, die neben Angelinteressen noch andere Interessen vertreten.
> 
> Diese Interessenkonflikte transparent zu machen, ist aus meiner Sicht wichtig. Aber das hatten wir ja hier schon mehrfach diskutiert.


Korrekt, von daher würde der Thread ohne Nennung von Interessen aus Politik und Wirtschaft, die Angelegenheit Fracking nicht korrekt wiederspiegeln = quasi sinnlos. Entweder offene Diskussion oder Thread zumachen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Korrekt, von daher würde der Thread ohne Nennung von Interessen aus Politik und Wirtschaft, die Angelegenheit Fracking nicht korrekt wiederspiegeln = quasi sinnlos. Entweder offene Diskussion oder Thread zumachen.



Die ganze Sache würde mich auch interssieren und es wäre wohl nicht so schlecht, die politik Regel hier mal etwas lascher anzugehen. Das Thema ist für den Angel(fischer)sport ja nicht ganz unwichtig, die Auswirkungen könnten gravierend sein. 

Und @ Brotfisch, wenn TTIP im Hinterzimmer durchgemauschelt wird, dann wird hier wohl binnen kürzester Zeit gefackt. Und wenn die Regierung das nicht zulässt, werden Milliarden Euro an Strafzahlungen fällig.

Das Thema ist leider zu komplex, als das man die allg. Politik da raushalten könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*

Letzte Warnung:
Das Thema ist nicht Fracking an sich und wird es hier nie sein..

Allgemeinpolitische Diskussionen werden wir nicht zulassen, das hat jeder bei der Registrierung hier mit den Regeln anerkannt.

Dazu gibts besser geeignetere Foren als das Anglerboard..


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*



> Letzte Warnung:
> Das Thema ist nicht Fracking an sich und wird es hier nie sein..



Komme gerade nicht ganz mit. Ich würde es verstehen, wenn es ins Partei(!)politische abgleitet. Aber Fracking interessiert uns Angler, weil eine vernünftige Wasserqualität Grundlage unseres Hobbys ist. Und die soll dadurch verbreitet gefährdet sein. 

Ein Anglerboard müsste ein idealer Platz für eine solche Diskussion sein. Wo kann man die Stimmen der eigentlichen Angler, nicht der Verbände, besser hören als hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fracking und der DAFV?*

Es ist eben schon abgeglitten, deswegen entsprechende Beiträge schon gelöscht.

Das Thema hier ist Fracking und DAFV ..

Lässt sich einem Satz erledigen, das Thema:
Bis jetzt ist dazu vom DAFV nichts zu hören.


----------

